# best way to dry oregano?



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I have some oregano to harvest this year - a first for me! What's the best way to dry it? Dehydrator? Low oven? Paper bag and 2 weeks? Also, should I just cut it to harvest ? The internet says it'll grow back - does it? What have all you other folks done?


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used the dehydrator for mine and it worked great. I used the solid plastic trays with the dehydrator since the oregano wanted to fall through the standard trays. 

I harvested mine when there was a lot of growth earlier this summer. I was pretty aggressive and cut back A LOT of the growth, leaving just a few shorter branches. And in a few weeks the plant had recovered and I'm going to do a second large harvest soon. 

I washed and dried the oregano and separated out any bad leaves. I tried to take the leaves off the branches, but a lot of the tips just broke off leaving the soft green stem attached. It wasn't a problem. I did take my knife through the oregano coarsely chopping it. Then just space out on the trays, set the temp to the recommended setting and let it go till dry.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I dry mine in the dehydrator - I dry the whole stem and strip the leaves off later. Low heat workes well. Dries very fast.
Greek oregano will probably not over winter in Minnesota. But if it's not in a pot, you could pot it up and put it out again next year. Other types of organo are more hardy.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like I need to get a dehydrator. I was going to get one this year anyway, so here's my first reason for owning one!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

There's another way of preserving oregano besides drying. The leaves may be mixed with water and reduced to a slurry in a blender. Then it's froze in an ice cube tray. When solid, transferred to a ZipLock bag to be kept frozen until needed. Then it always has the fresh taste.

Also, most references have both Greek and Italian oregano rated as perennial for Zones 4-9. I have the Italian and it's almost a major weed due to its rampant spreading. Half has to be ripped out annually to keep it within its assigned area.

Martin


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I either bundle the stems and hang to dry, or freeze it stripped off the stems.
It seems to hold the oils better this way. I have tried the dehydrator and it did not taste as good.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I just hang mine in bundles.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I nuke it -- lay the washed leaves, stems and all, in one layer between two paper towels and microwave one minute at a time until the oregano is completely dry. Let it sit between the paper towels overnight, and then remove the leaves from the stems and store in a tin or jar.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I put mine on a cookie tray and slide it into the over. (my oven still has a pilot light) The mild dry heat dries all my herbs beautifully in about 3 days.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Another tip I do for the smaller herbs is to pick them off their stem and put the leaves in layers of paper towels and set them on top of my coffee maker. The slight bit of hit dries them really well in a few days. It works fantastically for my chamomile, too.


----------

